

Bill Gates' reading list includes a book on molecular biology - sid6376
http://vipreads.com/bill-gates

======
bluekeybox
Read a few chapter from the 2005 edition (gray cover). Nothing special about
this book. I vastly preferred studying from my professor's lectures, but he
happened to be a great lecturer.

------
_b_l_a_ar-g
anyone know which book?

~~~
sid6376
yeah.. its in the link. For your reference it's Molecular Biology of the Gene

~~~
_b_l_a_ar-g
thanks, i missed it.

